# مامعنى active matters



## The Exorcist (25 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار بخصوص معنى total active matters
الموجوده في الصابون
وشكرا


----------



## chemnoor (26 يونيو 2013)

الترجمة لهذا المصطلح هي:
المواد الفعالة الكليلة
وهي المواد ذات القدرة التنظفية من أمثال دودسيل البنزن ولوريل سلفات
تختلف نقاوة المواد التجارية حسب نوعها ومصدرها 
دودوسيل بنرزن سلفونيك أسيد 95 - 100%
لوريل سلفات الصوديوم ن70 70%
لوريل سلفات الصوديوم ن27 27%
بتائين 30%
كمربلان 80 -100% حسب النوع

ولمعرفة المادة الفعالة الكلية في منظف نضرب كمية المادة المستخدمة لصنع 100 كغ بنقاوة المادة 
وفي حال استخدام أكثر من مادة فعالة تجمع النتائج


----------



## مازن81 (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الكيميائي نور


----------



## The Exorcist (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي chemnoor على الاجابه الكافيه الوافيه

يعني الان اذا اضفت مثلا 7kg سلفونيك اسيد تركيز 95% لخلطه صابون 100kg
و 5kg صوديوم لوريل تركيز 70% 
نقوم بالحساب كالتالي (7*0.95)+(5*0.70)=23.8
هل هذا الحساب صحيح اخي؟؟ وهل النتيجه النهائيه(23.8) هي نسبه مئويه او كميه وزنيه؟؟
وشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## chemnoor (29 يونيو 2013)

أولا يتم تحديد الوزن أو الحجم الكلي للخلطة وليس وزن الماء 
فبفرض أن الوزن الكلي للخلطة 100 كغ
5 * 0.70 = 3.5
7 * 1.00 = 7
المادة الفعالة الكليلة تكون 10.5

لقد اعتبار نسبة المادة الفعالة في حمض السلفونيك 100% وهو الأكثر شيوعا مع ملاحظة أن نسبة المادة الفعالة تختلف عن نقاوة المادة بالنسبة لدودوسيل بنزن سلفونيك أسيد 

لا أدري من أين أتيت بالرقم 23.8 الرجاء التأكد وإعادة الحساب

بالنسبة للتركيز المادة الفعالة فهو نسبة مئوية وزن إلى وزن إذا تم تحديد الوزن الكلي للدفعة 100 كغ مثلاً
أما إذا تم تحديد الحجم الكلي بـ 100 لتر مثلاً فيكون التركيز وزن / حجم


----------



## The Exorcist (2 يوليو 2013)

انا فهمت الان كيفيه الحساب
جزاك الله خيرا اخي chemnoor
والله يوسع عليك علما ورزقا


----------

